# Amaya XTS



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

We are new to this industry and looking to buy a commercial machine. We like the Amaya XTS and have gotten a quote of $12,950 for the Amaya XTS with Design Shop V9. The rep is indicating that this pricing includes a 20% discount from the ISS Tradeshow last week. From everything I can tell, it seems like pretty standard pricing - i.e. no real discount - any input? 

Second question would be, can you typically do much negotiating on prices with Melco?


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Can you break out exactly what you are getting - hardware like hoops, what specific software, and what if any on-site training.


----------



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

K30000-B
AMAYA XTS W/DesignShop Digitizing Package
1 - AMAYA XTS 16 Needle Embroidery machine
1 - Amaya OS Flex+Operating Program Dongle V10
1 - Amaya Cart
1 - Power Cord, US 110V
2 - Wide Angle Cap Frame (WACF) 270-degree
1 - Wide Angle Cap Driver
1 - Wide Angle Cap Hooping Gauge
2 - 15cm Round Hoops (5.85")
2 - 18cm Round Hoops (7.02")
2 - 30x44 Jacket back hoops (11.75" x 17.25")
1 - Crossover Ethernet Cable
1 - AMAYA Starter kit
Included
1 - Action Illustrated 1000 Designs
1 - Dakota Collectibles 1000 Designs
1 - 2days class room and webinar training
Included
Software
1 - DesignShop V9
Included
￼Package 2 Sub-Total:
￼Lettering, Editing, Manual Onscreen Digitizing Software
2-Day "Getting Started" Onsite Training
AMAYA XTS Add-on Head with Cart/Hoops/Caps

For that I am being quoted $12,950


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

What level of design shop?
13K sound pretty standard. I would clarify training, Software and I would see if they give discount for No Dakota and No AI packages. In my opinion the design packages are hardy ever worth it. Find out the retain price, subtract by half and ask for a discount.
Don't skimp on the training, but find out where an how they do it or see if they will do on-site for you.


----------



## mtkelly25 (Oct 16, 2012)

The software is the Design Shop V9, looks like there are two higher tiers of the software - Design Shop Pro and Design Shop Pro+.

The training is 2 days on site (at our location) training and 6 months of unlimited webinars.

Not sure what you mean by retain price, what is that?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

mtkelly25 said:


> The software is the Design Shop V9, looks like there are two higher tiers of the software - Design Shop Pro and Design Shop Pro+.
> 
> The training is 2 days on site (at our location) training and 6 months of unlimited webinars.
> 
> Not sure what you mean by retain price, what is that?


Sorry... Meant Retail price of the Action illustrated clipart and the "package of 1000 Dakota designs.

You can order all those design online...as you need them and usually for $6 to $15. If you are using them for clients, it goes on their bill as a set-up. Yes 1 or 2 buck per design is a good price, but if you only use 10% it's not a good deal for you. Trade that value for soething else or for a discount.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I paid $1,800 for his software and that was 50% off retail. Subtracting that off, you are at $11,150. I assume this is the delivered price, and two days of on-site? If so, you are right around what I paid for my first machine. I paid a less for my third machine but of course I don't get on-site training anymore and I didn't get the hat hoop on the third machine.


----------



## secondtonobody (Oct 5, 2005)

I have one I have been using for a year but have to try and get someone to take over my lease of $365 per month because i just had twins and have not enough money nor the time anymore


----------

